

Stellar starts in South Africa with mobile savings for young girls - smn
https://gigaom.com/2015/02/05/stellar-south-african-nonprofit-to-bring-digital-savings-to-young-girls/

======
joyce
This is Joyce from Stellar. One of the most interesting parts of this project
for me is the fact that airtime (prepaid mobile minutes) will be a method of
savings. And in many places in the world, there are many locations and agents
where people can pay for mobile minutes (essentially cash in/ cash out). It is
ubiquitous. This means Praekelt and their users can piggy back off of existing
networks and reach more people at lower cost.

------
sukilot
What's the security model to protect the money from predators?

~~~
joyce
Not sure what your exact question is. If you elaborate, we can try to answer.
Thanks.

